# KOWA SE-T



## webestang64 (Apr 9, 2021)

Another freebie from work. Kind of K1000-ish.  This thing is SUPER clean, works (meter not tested) and light seals look/feel new. 

Interesting brand, my first Kowa in the collection.
Company..... Kowa - Camera-wiki.org - The free camera encyclopedia
Camera.....Kowa SET - Camera-wiki.org - The free camera encyclopedia


----------



## jcdeboever (Apr 10, 2021)

webestang64 said:


> Another freebie from work. Kind of K1000-ish.  This thing is SUPER clean, works (meter not tested) and light seals look/feel new.
> 
> Interesting brand, my first Kowa in the collection.
> Company..... Kowa - Camera-wiki.org - The free camera encyclopedia
> Camera.....Kowa SET - Camera-wiki.org - The free camera encyclopedia



Nice, I'd run some Acros 100 and / or some Portra 400 @200 through that bad boy. Wonder if you could find the conversion lenses for it? That looks like a nice build of a camera.


----------



## webestang64 (Apr 10, 2021)

On my stay-cation at the end of the month I have 6 cameras to test out, including this one.


----------



## smithdan (Apr 10, 2021)

Picked up a preceding model, SE R, few years ago in a thrift store in Kalispell MT.  Remember seeing some wierd lenses there too but didn't know it was an interchangeable lens model until I got home.  Rats!  Certainly a different camera.  Heavier than a Nikkormat if that's possible.  Nice split image focusing aid on this one but found the come with 50mm f2 a bit soft.
Show us what you get.


----------



## cgw (Apr 12, 2021)

Nice. I call these "birthday cameras," the kind that only came out of the bag/drawer/closet at holidays or family events. No surprise, a family's entire ceremonial year usually got captured on a single roll. Love finding gear like this!

Jeesh, I never knew Kowa made 35mm SLRs but then what Japanese optical company didn't in the '60s?


----------



## IanG (Apr 16, 2021)

I had to replace my Prakticamat urgently as a student1972/3 and found a cheap Kowa SE, the older version with a CDS meter. It was a surpringly good performer and the lens was excellent, i shot som anti Maggie Thatcher student protests with it. Unfortunately when I photographed a policeman kicking a student on the ground another ripped the film from my camera  Those were the days . . . . . . . 

Ian


----------

